# Allrounder Knockout Tournament



## ichcubegerne (Oct 6, 2018)

I created a Knockout Tournament dedicated to allrounders (or basically anyone that wants to participate). I postet about this on facebook and I will just copy paste the post here. IMPORTANT NOTE: We will close the registration at 128 competitors, so there are 16 free spots so far. Since there will be people in the tournament without facebook, I will post the new rounds on facebook AND here in this Thread. Good luck!


"
EVERYONE WILLING TO PARTICIPATE JUST FILLS IN THIS FORMULAR: https://goo.gl/forms/zG6i4Li1rCQ72Huo1
. DEADLINE IS SUNDAY 7. OKTOBER. The AKT will start on tuesday (9.Oktober). If you choose more than 3 events I will pick the first 3 events on the list. If you pick less, than that will remain that way.
I will make the knockout tree on monday and whoever hasnt registrated until then wont be able to participate. For the knockout tree I will take your IDs and not your names, because it is a lot easier to make the tree then.
On Monday I will make the knockout tree with this software: https://challonge.com/de/tournament/bracket_generator 
(it was the first to come up, if you know something better then feel free to pm me)
START OF THE ROUND:
I will post all infos for the current round until tuesday. I can't make a specific time because of university but since you all have more then 5 days to participate thats ok I hope.
(Maybe a mod could pin the current round?)
I will include:
-The current state of the knockout tree
-Scrambles for all events
-The 3 events that both cubers have to do for every single battle. (they will be chosen at random)
-Information for participation like Result entry rules and so on
SEEDING:
I will make the seeding according to kinchranks. The export will be from this week probably so there can be slight differences to the actual export when the seeding is made.
RESULT ENTRY:
When you are done with ALL EVENTS, just comment in the following format:
[WCA-ID]
Eventname: [result]
Eventname: [result]
Eventname: [result]
[result] stands for the result that is important for the battle. (Single for FMC and BLD Events, Average/Mean for all other events)
For Average/Mean battles please also send the best single so we can do some stats in the end.
if you didnt enter results for a event then you automatically lost the event. This means that you could also just enter 2 events if you think you will win anyway and you dont want to to the 3rd event. When both cubers don't hand in any result, both get disqualified and their place in the tree will be a free pass to the next round.
For ties where both cubers entried a result I will determine the kinch score average according to WCA world records and the cuber with a better kinch proceeds to the next round.
Like it is with the Registration comment here, I will make a Entry comment on the posts for the rounds.
DEADLINE FOR RESULT ENTRY IS SUNDAY EVERY WEEK. LIKE WITH REGISTRATION I WILL MAKE THE NEW ROUND ON MONDAY AND WHOEVER DIDNT ENTER HIS RESULTS UNTIL THEN AUTOMATICALLY LOST HIS BATTLE.
There will be a battle for 3rd place.
I hope I didn't forget anything."


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 6, 2018)

If you are not in Cyoubx friends on facebook, but you registered, then write a post here. I will not post the weekly update if no one from here participates.


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 6, 2018)

This should be fun, i would like updates here


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 6, 2018)

There are plenty of really good people in already For example: Kevin Gerhardt, Feliks Zemdegs, Shivam Bansal, Stanley Chapel and many more^^


----------



## RedTopCuber (Oct 6, 2018)

I also want updates


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 6, 2018)

I already signed up on Facebook


----------



## weatherman223 (Oct 6, 2018)

I signed up and I would like updates here.

When I was choosing events from the checklist, I assumed it was 3 events to ban or not do. If I did this wrong, let me know so I can file another form.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

I just signed up as well. I look forward to hearing about the updates, and thank you for doing this : )


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 7, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> I signed up and I would like updates here.
> 
> When I was choosing events from the checklist, I assumed it was 3 events to ban or not do. If I did this wrong, let me know so I can file another form.


Can you specify what you mean?


----------



## asacuber (Oct 7, 2018)

what does 'choose events to ban' mean?


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 7, 2018)

Events that you dont want to participate in^^


----------



## CJK (Oct 7, 2018)

I also want to have Updates in here


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 7, 2018)

The Registration just closed because we reached the limit of 128 competitors.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 7, 2018)

The Allrounder Knockout Tournament started!
To see the actual matchings look at the knockout tree here:
https://challonge.com/akt2018
This will be a weekly competition, we will post new rounds until Monday (23:59 GMT+2) and you have time until Sunday (23:59 GMT+2) to entry your results.
Note that the tournament will start on Monday (8.10.2018) and we will give out scrambles then.
If you have questions, please hurry to ask them so we can handle this BEFORE the tournament starts and
we can make things clear for everyone BEFORE someone does something wrong in the first place.
Since I am organising this with Malte Ihlefeld he is also in power of answering to your questions.
I will comment every edit to this post in one comment if I have to edit something.
Many newer cubers somehow didn't get what BANNING means and banned the only events that they can do.
I thought that it is absolutely clear that banning events means NOT getting them.
I talked with some cubers and literally no one misunderstood that so I won't change anything about this now.
IMPORTANT NOTE: WE WILL DISQUALIFY EVERYONE THAT DIDN'T ENTRY HIS RESULTS ACCORDING TO THE FORMATTING RULES UNTIL THE DEADLINE.
However if we see wrong results we will probably try to contact you on fb or in the forum so you can reentry.
How to compete:
Step 1: Search for your match on this post. (Will be on the bottom of the post)
Step 2: Search your matchnumber (marked red in this picture: https://i.imgur.com/BP6hj7e.png ) in the tree
Step 3: Open the scramble document: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1ghWfrd9ZLmGFsG6bnpJpPBu6irdUN_S9
Step 4: Compete in the given events with the given scrambles and a timer of your choice.
(The timer will have to calculate mean of 3, average of 5 and single, since you have to write them into the result entry)
Step 5: Fill in the formular https://goo.gl/forms/HNKaB12WTkh6LQ5W2 with your results. READ THE FORMATTING RULES
(Note that for FMC you only write down the number of moves and you have to give scramble, solution and explanation on the bottom of the formular)
Matchups & Events:
2016CHAP04 vs 2018DECH01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: MBF
2009ZEMD01 vs 2018KITT01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: 3BLD
2011BANS02 vs 2015VUGT01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: Square-1
Event #3: MBF
2014GERB01 vs 2016MARS09
Event #1: Pyraminx
Event #2: Square-1
Event #3: 4BLD
2015CHER07 vs 2014FADI01
Event #1: Skewb
Event #2: 4BLD
Event #3: 5BLD
2015ROSE01 vs 2013OZCE01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Pyraminx
2013GERH01 vs 2017PORA02
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Square-1
2013SAVA01 vs 2017WITT05
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: Clock
2014SCHO02 vs 2017MILL04
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Square-1
2015GUNN01 vs 2016TAMH01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: OH
2011WELC01 vs 2016MURP05
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: Megaminx
Event #3: 5BLD
2014SCHW02 vs 2017HUAN63
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Clock
2010BENT01 vs 2014MAKA01
Event #1: OH
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Skewb
2014FRIT02 vs 2017MEHB01
Event #1: OH
Event #2: Pyraminx
Event #3: 4BLD
2014PETE03 vs 2018FLUC01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: MBF
2016HART02 vs 2017MOON04
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: MBF
2016HARA02 vs 2016VAUG03
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: OH
2015XION03 vs 2016STEE01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: Square-1
2015KUCA01 vs 2016HARL01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 6x6
2016SIGG01 vs 2016JIAN13
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: OH
Event #3: 4BLD
2012CALL01 vs 2017ENGB01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 3BLD
2015DORN02 vs 2013MOOR02
Event #1: Pyraminx
Event #2: Skewb
Event #3: Square-1
2014JAYE01 vs 2014PRID01
Event #1: FMC
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Megaminx
2010KILD02 vs 2014TAMI01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: Megaminx
2016WHIT16 vs 2015BELO03
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: OH
Event #3: 4BLD
2015WITM01 vs 2018YIKL01
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Pyraminx
2015QUAN03 vs 2017RICH02
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: Megaminx
2013GERT01 vs 2017BORS02
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: OH
2014CHIC01 vs 2014NORR01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: OH
2013JOHN10 vs 2016DICK03
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Square-1
2010VILL03 vs 2017OSTD02
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: OH
2015CALD02 vs 2017LIND01
Event #1: OH
Event #2: Skewb
Event #3: Square-1
2016KAMA04 vs 2014EPPL01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 7x7
2016IHLE01 vs 2015PANE01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: Square-1
Event #3: MBF
2010HULL01 vs 2017RAFA02
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 5x5
2016CHOI01 vs 2016JAIN04
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: Square-1
Event #3: 4BLD
2014KIPR01 vs 2015WEIB03
Event #1: FMC
Event #2: Feet
Event #3: Skewb
2011MOLL01 vs 2017STAL02
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: Square-1
Event #3: 4BLD
2015KOEN01 vs 2011OMAH01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Clock
2014ZYCH01 vs 2016NILS03
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: Square-1
2015AROR02 vs 2015PAUS01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Square-1
2014BAIR01 vs 2016MEND07
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: Megaminx
2013BOTZ01 vs 2016VEDM01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Pyraminx
2016HOLZ01 vs 2015YANG23
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: Megaminx
Event #3: MBF
2016GIUL01 vs 2016BAIR01
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: 4BLD
2010RONK01 vs 2015WHIT03
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Skewb
2016KOLA02 vs 2016BARO04
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: 5x5
2017NORR01 vs 2016XIAN01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: MBF
2016FORS08 vs 2016SANT66
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Square-1
2010DESJ01 vs 2015MACK06
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: MBF
2016GOTT01 vs 2010RAHM02
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Clock
2014LONG06 vs 2015ARJA01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: FMC
2008CLEM01 vs 2016SIUM01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: Feet
Event #3: Skewb
2012LAHL01 vs 2016MORA24
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: Megaminx
Event #3: Square-1
2015EWER01 vs 2017TIKK01
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: Megaminx
Event #3: Pyraminx
2015SHAH09 vs 2014MILL04
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: Square-1
2016DENN04 vs 2015YAKH01
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Megaminx
2015MACD03 vs 2015DRIS02
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: 4BLD
2015MATT05 vs 2017PETE04
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: Square-1
2014BHAT09 vs 2015YINC01
Event #1: 7x7
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: Square-1
2016ELOV01 vs 2008ANDE02
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: Megaminx
2015PEAR02 vs 2014TAOW01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: MBF
2016WHEA01 vs 2016DIET01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: OH
2016ABAE01 vs 2017WURY01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Skewb


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 7, 2018)

ichcubegerne said:


> Events that you dont want to participate in^^


O That make s big difference for me. I thought that I was supposed to chose 3 events that I want to do and leave the ones that I do not want to blank. My bad, and I guess that I will be doing some other events instead : )

Edit: It is to late @ichcubegerne to change the events up, right?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Oct 7, 2018)

Um i cant do 5bld


----------



## weatherman223 (Oct 7, 2018)

Oof I got matched against cale

Better practice those events now (I’m gonna lose anyway lmao)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Oct 7, 2018)

I missed the cutoff ):


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 7, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> O That make s big difference for me. I thought that I was supposed to chose 3 events that I want to do and leave the ones that I do not want to blank. My bad, and I guess that I will be doing some other events instead : )
> 
> Edit: It is to late @ichcubegerne to change the events up, right?


What could you possibly think for the description "Choose events to BAN?" You were not the only on, but I just dont get how you can mess this up and also it seems that every at least decent cuber got it right^^ Since the events got published it is too late, sorry
But you have a different state against Walker anyway. You can hope for him to DNF too tho^^


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 7, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Um i cant do 5bld


Well, this is an allrounder tournament. So not beeing able to do half of the events leads to this


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 7, 2018)

Note that we will have extra scrambles!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 8, 2018)

ichcubegerne said:


> What could you possibly think for the description "Choose events to BAN?" You were not the only on, but I just dont get how you can mess this up and also it seems that every at least decent cuber got it right^^ Since the events got published it is too late, sorry
> But you have a different state against Walker anyway. You can hope for him to DNF too tho^^


I guess that I was a little confused with what you had posted here and in the forum to fill out, and I did not really think about it all/ pay much attention to...In other words, I am just plan dumb

With that being said, I am just fine with any events, I am going to have fun no matter what I do, and thank you for (a) For getting back to me. And (b) for putting this on.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 8, 2018)

Scrambles have been published! Entry is open now


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 8, 2018)

SO... I have a few questions. I didnt want to do sq1 or 4bld , second, is this by random. or by level since im playing a world class cuber(match 2016mars09 vs. 2014gerb01)


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 8, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> SO... I have a few questions. I didnt want to do sq1 or 4bld , second, is this by random. or by level since im playing a world class cuber(match 2016mars09 vs. 2014gerb01)


The events get choosed per random out of the remaining events after deleting the banned events from both competitors. The Seeding is made by kinch (actually kinch without Square-1 tbh )


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 9, 2018)

sorry if this sounds dumb, but how does the seeding work?


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 9, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> sorry if this sounds dumb, but how does the seeding work?


We made a seeding list according to the kinch scores of the WCA profiles of all competitors and then we just let a programm create a basic knockout tree. Just google how this works, its like this in every knockout tournament of all sports or whatever


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 10, 2018)

Event Pyraminx
1: (20.61)
2. 19.28
3. 8.82
4. 19.69
5. (8.47)
Ao5= 15.374

Event: Square-1
This is still being updated


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 10, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Event Pyraminx
> 1: (20.61)
> 2. 19.28
> 3. 8.82
> ...


There is an result entry system linked in the post. We will not value any results that are not entried there. also we wont value wrong entried values, so read that carefully


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 11, 2018)

Hmmm... look at solve 5 for square one. it doesn't seem "do able"


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 12, 2018)

WillyTheWizard said:


> Hmmm... look at solve 5 for square one. it doesn't seem "do able"


If you mean that the scramble is wrong, then you are wron^^ It is from Tnoodle and we already have entries in this event.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 14, 2018)

About 7 hours left for result entry!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 15, 2018)

The Allrounder Knockout Tournament advanced to round 2!
To see the actual matchups look at the knockout tree here:
https://challonge.com/akt2018
Co-organizer: Malte Ihlefeld
You have time until Sunday 23:59 (GMT+2) to enter your results. The new round will start between the deadline for this week and Monday 23:59 (GMT+2)We will be updating the tree whenever we see that a battle is decided. If you have questions, feel free to ask them.
How to compete:
Step 1: Search for your match on this post. (Will be on the bottom of the post)
Step 2: Search your matchnumber (marked red in this picture: https://i.imgur.com/BP6hj7e.png ) in the tree
Step 3: Open the scramble document:
https://drive.google.com/…/1NMTwX2XVvopV_TxLUvIz4tQhsOsdlSI7
Step 4: Compete in the given events with the given scrambles and a timer of your choice.
(The timer will have to calculate mean of 3, average of 5 and single, since you have to write them into the result entry)
Step 5: Fill in the formular: https://goo.gl/forms/HNKaB12WTkh6LQ5W2 with your results. READ THE FORMATTING RULES
(Note that for FMC you only write down the number of moves and you have to give scramble, solution and explanation on the bottom of the formular)
Matchups & Events:
2016CHAP04 vs 2017WURY01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: OH
2015CALD02 vs 2016KAMA04
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: OH
2016HART02 vs 2016FORS08
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: Feet
Event #3: Pyraminx
2016HARA02 vs 2017NORR01
Event #1: Feet
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Megaminx
2013SAVA01 vs 2016DENN04
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: Square-1
Event #3: MBF
2016WHIT16 vs 2014ZYCH01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: Pyraminx
2014SCHO02 vs 2015SHAH09
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: Square-1
Event #3: MBF
2010KILD02 vs 2015AROR02
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: Feet
Event #3: Clock
2014GERB01 vs 2008ANDE02
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: 7x7
2014CHIC01 vs 2016CHOI01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: FMC
2010BENT01 vs 2014LONG06
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Skewb
2016JIAN13 vs 2016BAIR01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: OH
2015CHER07 vs 2014BHAT09
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: Square-1
2017BORS02 vs 2014KIPR01
Event #1: 7x7
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Square-1
2014SCHW02 vs 2016SIUM01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: Skewb
2012CALL01 vs 2016HOLZ01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: Pyraminx
2009ZEMD01 vs 2016DIET01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: OH
2014PETE03 vs 2010DESJ01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: MBF
2015XION03 vs 2016BARO04
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: Megaminx
Event #3: Square-1
2013GERH01 vs 2015DRIS02
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: FMC
2015WITM01 vs 2015KOEN01
Event #1: 7x7
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: Feet
2015GUNN01 vs 2015EWER01
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: Clock
2014JAYE01 vs 2014BAIR01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 4BLD
2011BANS02 vs 2015PEAR02
Event #1: Pyraminx
Event #2: Square-1
Event #3: 4BLD
2014FRIT02 vs 2016GOTT01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: FMC
2015KUCA01 vs 2010RONK01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Feet
2013OZCE01 vs 2015MATT053
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: Pyraminx
Event #3: 4BLD
2015QUAN03 vs 2011MOLL01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: Megaminx
Event #3: Skewb
2011WELC01 vs 2016MORA24
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Megaminx
2015DORN02 vs 2013BOTZ01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: Feet
Event #3: Square-1


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 21, 2018)

Last day for submission in this round!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 22, 2018)

The Allrounder Knockout Tournament advanced to round 3!
To see the actual matchups look at the knockout tree here:
https://challonge.com/akt2018

Co-organizer: Malte Ihlefeld

You have time until Sunday 23:59 (GMT+2) to enter your results. The new round will start between the deadline for this week and Monday 23:59 (GMT+2)We will be updating the tree whenever we see that a battle is decided. If you have questions, feel free to ask them.

How to compete:
Step 1: Search for your match on this post. (Will be on the bottom of the post)
Step 2: Search your matchnumber (marked red in this picture: https://i.imgur.com/BP6hj7e.png ) in the tree
Step 3: Open the scramble document:
https://drive.google.com/…/1LXjvNdACfbpEmdM2xIq6gGFP1WnMCa30
Step 4: Compete in the given events with the given scrambles and a timer of your choice.
(The timer will have to calculate mean of 3, average of 5 and single, since you have to write them into the result entry)
Step 5: Fill in the formular: https://goo.gl/forms/HNKaB12WTkh6LQ5W2 with your results. READ THE FORMATTING RULES!

(Note that for FMC you only write down the number of moves and you have to give scramble, solution and explanation on the bottom of the formular)

Matchups & Events:

2016CHAP04 vs 2015CALD02
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: Feet
Event #3: Square-1

2016HART02 vs 2017NORR01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Clock

2013SAVA01 vs 2014ZYCH01
Event #1: OH
Event #2: Skewb
Event #3: Square-1

2015SHAH09 vs 2010KILD02
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 4x4
Event #3: OH

2014GERB01 vs 2016CHOI01
Event #1: 7x7
Event #2: Skewb
Event #3: 4BLD

2015CHER07 vs 2014KIPR01
Event #1: Feet
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Skewb

2014SCHW02 vs 2016HOLZ01
Event #1: Megaminx
Event #2: Skewb
Event #3: Square-1

2009ZEMD01 vs 2016IHLE01
Event #1: 5x5
Event #2: 3BLD
Event #3: Skewb

2014PETE03 vs 2015XION03
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: 4BLD
Event #3: MBF

2013GERH01 vs 2015WITM01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: Feet

2015GUNN01 vs 2014JAYE01
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: Megaminx
Event #3: Pyraminx

2011BANS02 vs 2010HULL01
Event #1: 7x7
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: OH

2014FRIT02 vs 2015KUCA01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 6x6
Event #3: Megaminx

2011WELC01 vs 2015DORN02
Event #1: 6x6
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Square-1


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 28, 2018)

Less then one day left for submission in round 3!


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 29, 2018)

The Allrounder Knockout Tournament advanced to round 4!
To see the actual matchups look at the knockout tree here:
https://challonge.com/akt2018

Co-organizer: Malte Ihlefeld

You have time until Sunday 23:59 (GMT+2) to enter your results. The new round will start between the deadline for this week and Monday 23:59 (GMT+2)We will be updating the tree whenever we see that a battle is decided. If you have questions, feel free to ask them.

Results from last week:
https://docs.google.com/…/1sBnPKCvaDoX77FBvgMl9oBJyYV…/edit…

How to compete:
Step 1: Search for your match on this post. (Will be on the bottom of the post)
Step 2: Search your matchnumber (marked red in this picture: https://i.imgur.com/BP6hj7e.png ) in the tree
Step 3: Open the scramble document:
https://drive.google.com/…/1gB55l52br25ek_d_PMRq9pj5tCfuyTrO
Step 4: Compete in the given events with the given scrambles and a timer of your choice.
(The timer will have to calculate mean of 3, average of 5 and single, since you have to write them into the result entry)
Step 5: Fill in the formular: https://goo.gl/forms/HNKaB12WTkh6LQ5W2 with your results. READ THE FORMATTING RULES!

(Note that for FMC you only write down the number of moves and you have to give scramble, solution and explanation on the bottom of the formular)

Matchups & Events:

2016CHAP04 vs 2016HART02
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: OH

2013SAVA01 vs 2015SHAH09
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: 4BLD
Event #3: MBF

2016CHOI01 vs 2010BENT01
Event #1: 3BLD
Event #2: OH
Event #3: Square-1

2014KIPR01 vs 2014SCHW02
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: 6x6

2009ZEMD01 vs 2014PETE03
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: OH
Event #3: 4BLD

2013GERH01 vs 2014JAYE01
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: FMC
Event #3: Square-1

2011BANS02 vs 2014FRIT02
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: OH

2015MATT05 vs 2015DORN02
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: 5x5


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 29, 2018)

Feedback: https://goo.gl/forms/TkbnJU0M9XXif95S2


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 5, 2018)

The Allrounder Knockout Tournament advanced to the quarter finals!
To see the actual matchups look at the knockout tree here:
https://challonge.com/akt2018

Co-organizer: Malte Ihlefeld
Feedback: https://goo.gl/forms/TkbnJU0M9XXif95S2

You have time until Sunday 23:59 (GMT+2) to enter your results. The new round will start between the deadline for this week and Monday 23:59 (GMT+2). We will be updating the tree whenever we see that a battle is decided. If you have questions, feel free to ask them.
Results from last week:
https://docs.google.com/…/1pIYMEk3l5Lw1nH4FOFMxDfP9RPq3AbG…/
How to compete:
Step 1: Search for your match on this post. (Will be on the bottom of the post)
Step 2: Search your matchnumber (marked red in this picture: https://i.imgur.com/BP6hj7e.png ) in the tree
Step 3: Open the scramble document:
https://drive.google.com/…/1XbacYdKYMZaaIqaqvgxeFnSeSd3AViwL
Step 4: Compete in the given events with the given scrambles and a timer of your choice.
(The timer will have to calculate mean of 3, average of 5 and single, since you have to write them into the result entry)
Step 5: Fill in the formular: https://goo.gl/forms/HNKaB12WTkh6LQ5W2 with your results. READ THE FORMATTING RULES!
(Note that for FMC you only write down the number of moves and you have to give scramble, solution and explanation on the bottom of the formular)
Matchups & Events:
2016HART02 vs 2013SAVA01
Event #1: Feet
Event #2: Clock
Event #3: Megaminx
2016CHOI01 vs 2014KIPR01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: OH
2009ZEMD01 vs 2013GERH01
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 7x7
Event #3: 3BLD
2014FRIT02 vs 2015MATT05
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: MBF


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 13, 2018)

The Allrounder Knockout Tournament advanced to the semi finals!
To see the actual matchups look at the knockout tree here:
https://challonge.com/akt2018

Co-organizer: Malte Ihlefeld
Feedback: https://goo.gl/forms/TkbnJU0M9XXif95S2

You have time until Sunday 23:59 (GMT+2) to enter your results. The new round will start between the deadline for this week and Monday 23:59 (GMT+2). We will be updating the tree whenever we see that a battle is decided. If you have questions, feel free to ask them.
Results from last week:
https://docs.google.com/…/13gp4cXiusE3KMN1KLyqXRArgUo…/edit…
How to compete:
Step 1: Search for your match on this post. (Will be on the bottom of the post)
Step 2: Search your matchnumber (marked red in this picture: https://i.imgur.com/BP6hj7e.png ) in the tree
Step 3: Open the scramble document:
https://drive.google.com/…/1-WhAuXOSE3C2k0Nfio_tp9paxj8cfzz4
Step 4: Compete in the given events with the given scrambles and a timer of your choice.
(The timer will have to calculate mean of 3, average of 5 and single, since you have to write them into the result entry)
Step 5: Fill in the formular: https://goo.gl/forms/HNKaB12WTkh6LQ5W2 with your results. READ THE FORMATTING RULES!
(Note that for FMC you only write down the number of moves and you have to give scramble, solution and explanation on the bottom of the formular)
Matchups & Events:
2016HART02 vs 2016CHOI01
Event #1: 3x3
Event #2: 2x2
Event #3: 4x4
2009ZEMD01 vs 2014FRIT02
Event #1: 2x2
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: MBF


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 19, 2018)

The Allrounder Knockout Tournament advanced to the final!
To see the actual matchups look at the knockout tree here:
https://challonge.com/akt2018

Co-organizer: Malte Ihlefeld
Feedback: https://goo.gl/forms/TkbnJU0M9XXif95S2

You have time until Sunday 23:59 (GMT+2) to enter your results. The new round will start between the deadline for this week and Monday 23:59 (GMT+2). We will be updating the tree whenever we see that a battle is decided. If you have questions, feel free to ask them.
Results from last week:
https://docs.google.com/…/1xNuLhxUn5NKxIf1q48AkjxpIic…/edit…
How to compete:
Step 1: Search for your match on this post. (Will be on the bottom of the post)
Step 2: Search your matchnumber (marked red in this picture: https://i.imgur.com/BP6hj7e.png ) in the tree
Step 3: Open the scramble document:
https://drive.google.com/…/1XEEOJYn1ZaCGpI5ExF4CBK1q4sl4TCLy
Step 4: Compete in the given events with the given scrambles and a timer of your choice.
(The timer will have to calculate mean of 3, average of 5 and single, since you have to write them into the result entry)
Step 5: Fill in the formular: https://goo.gl/forms/HNKaB12WTkh6LQ5W2 with your results. READ THE FORMATTING RULES!
(Note that for FMC you only write down the number of moves and you have to give scramble, solution and explanation on the bottom of the formular)
Matchups & Events:
2016CHOI01 vs 2014FRIT02
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: OH
2016HART02 vs 2009ZEMD01 (Give 128 as battle number since you have none in the tree)
Event #1: 4x4
Event #2: 5x5
Event #3: OH


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 19, 2018)

Wait, Felix did not win this?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> Wait, Felix did not win this?


Events were 2x2x2, 5x5x5, and multiBLD. I assume Feliks easily won 5x5x5, but the other two...
anything can happen!

Is there a link where we can see the results for the individual matchups?


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 21, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Events were 2x2x2, 5x5x5, and multiBLD. I assume Feliks easily won 5x5x5, but the other two...
> anything can happen!
> 
> Is there a link where we can see the results for the individual matchups?



The results for a specific week are always included in the announcement for the next round


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2018)

ichcubegerne said:


> The results for a specific week are always included in the announcement for the next round


Sorry - I see them now. Somehow I didn't see them before. So I guessed right about Feliks.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 28, 2018)

The Allrounder Knockouttournament is now finished! Congratulations to Chris Choi for winning, Oliver Fritz for placing second and Sean Hartman for placing third.

First I wanna thank Malte for coorganising, Sam for creating the table that we used for seeding and Niko for beeing my pindaddy

The knockouttree now shows the podium: https://challonge.com/akt2018

Thanks everyone for participating. I just wanna remind anyone who participated to submit feedback, if you have something to say (improvements or anything): https://goo.gl/forms/Ueb5G48x0MQTZFCM2
I will try to upload the final battle as soon as possible. (Got some work in university atm, so expect the weekend).
In case you missed this one and still wanna participate, then I can assure you that there is already a new AKT planned. Me and Malte also already got some ideas on improvements that we wanna introduce. We will open the registration, when we organised everything that we need. However we wont start a new AKT before new years eve, since people will probably not have time around that period because christmas and stuff.
But you can definitely look forward, since it will be way more fun for everyone next time




 (Even if it was already really fun this time!)


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 30, 2018)

I am not sure yet if I will announce this here then, since it seems that very few of the participants came from here^^


----------



## asacuber (Nov 30, 2018)

do please, i was confused with the spreadsheet and so were many others, so i think there will be an increase in participation here as well


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 30, 2018)

asacuber said:


> do please, i was confused with the spreadsheet and so were many others, so i think there will be an increase in participation here as well


I will probably do it, but it is pretty annoying to keep announcements on 2 different spots. I'll see what I can do


----------

